
Where are the how tos on how to create fake faces to spoof FaceID? - lando2319
When TouchID came out I saw Hacker News Links on how to create fake fingers, iPhoneX FaceID is out, where are the how tos on fake faces?
======
adamzd
I think right now your only option is to get a sample of their DNA and clone
them

